# Dubai Police Fines



## TEDGE (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi, I just got a fine this morning for crossing the road in front of KARAMA center which i always use everyday when going to work. There's no signboard there that says it's not allow to cross from there. Today, suddenly one police just came out of nowhere and asked why did i cross the road and took my Labour Card.

This Guys, just randomly giving signs whithout them even knowing where to put fine. I think Dubai is getting down and down because of this kind of things. This police also are not in Uniform.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

TEDGE said:


> Hi, I just got a fine this morning for crossing the road in front of KARAMA center which i always use everyday when going to work. There's no signboard there that says it's not allow to cross from there. Today, suddenly one police just came out of nowhere and asked why did i cross the road and took my Labour Card.
> 
> This Guys, just randomly giving signs whithout them even knowing where to put fine. I think Dubai is getting down and down because of this kind of things. This police also are not in Uniform.


Errr, if he is not in uniform why would you think he's a policeman? Was the fine in cash? Did you get a receipt? Sounds like you've been had....


----------



## TEDGE (Jun 24, 2012)

He just showed his ID, they gave me a receipt and took my Labour Card. They don't even know how to speak in English. Trying to ask him something and he's not replying.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

TEDGE said:


> He just showed his ID, they gave me a receipt and took my Labour Card. They don't even know how to speak in English. Trying to ask him something and he's not replying.


The police don't take labour cards, or make people pay fines on the spot.


----------



## TEDGE (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah, I didn'y pay on the spot but they took my Labour card and ask me to go pay in Police Station.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

I have heard of this: they target jaywalkers. 
Aone guy complained in the papers that they target people crossing in areas where the pedestrian crossing is 1km away, no comments

They supposedly take your ID and you get it back when you go to pay the fine.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Try not to let it bother you too much, remember life's what you make it!


----------



## TEDGE (Jun 24, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> I have heard of this: they target jaywalkers.
> Aone guy complained in the papers that they target people crossing in areas where the pedestrian crossing is 1km away, no comments
> 
> They supposedly take your ID and you get it back when you go to pay the fine.


Yeah, the problem is that. there's no sign board indicating that it's not allowed to cross on that road which they made a space for crossing o the fences.

I think Dubai is trying to get some source of funds from this. HEHEHE!!!


----------



## my.ninty (May 18, 2012)

Understand your concern, but just because we do something wrong everyday does not make it right. 

Pedestrians are not supposed to walk on the roads. There are specific spots and markings for pedestrians to walk / cross the roads. 

I may be wrong, but it's a universal fact and does not require any specific alert or signpost. 

I mean no disrespect in saying this, but Dubai does not need our money.. and if we think that way, then won't correct our mistakes.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

my.ninty said:


> I mean no disrespect in saying this, but Dubai does not need our money..


yes they do. Agree with your post, but if you look at the documents that they issued for raising some debt last year, the Dubai economy is quite fragile and depends on revenues from fines amongst other things.

Also, I agree that people should not cross roads at all places. But you would also agree that Dubai is not pedestrian friendly. Things have changed a lot over the last few years, but there is still some way to go.


----------



## TEDGE (Jun 24, 2012)

Okay! If you say so. It's a common sense you say. Why then they're making space to walk-by between the fences? isn't that obvious? well i know pedestrians are there.


----------



## my.ninty (May 18, 2012)

rsinner said:


> yes they do. Agree with your post, but if you look at the documents that they issued for raising some debt last year, the Dubai economy is quite fragile and depends on revenues from fines amongst other things.
> 
> Also, I agree that people should not cross roads at all places. But you would also agree that Dubai is not pedestrian friendly. Things have changed a lot over the last few years, but there is still some way to go.


Respect your views and no disagreement in principal. 

Just that it's a bit hard to believe that these ad hoc on-street fines will go a long way in rescuing their economy... again I may be wrong here. 

Think these fines are perhaps more to discourage pedestrian from crossings roads as its not safe to do so, and help prevent road accidents.. at the end of the day it will benefit the pedestrians and general public more than the authorities I think. 

I agree that Dubai is not pedestrian friendly, and still a lot has to be done.


----------



## my.ninty (May 18, 2012)

TEDGE said:


> Why then they're making space to walk-by between the fences? isn't that obvious?


I don't know.. my knowledge is very limited.. sorry.

Perhaps they left it open to our interpretation.. though our interpretation may turn out to be an expensive short-cut due to lack of awareness, etc.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Yup that's it and that SUCKS. I got a fine once for moving from the left lane to the right lane once. The cop told me that my maneuver was illegal after the traffic light (the area I was). I said " Under the traffic code there is not such a thing and there is no sign saying that, I would have agreed with you if the lane had a continuous line" which obviously had not.

so he comes by and says "Oh Sir it is a very small fine". I think "really ? very small fine my A#$e!" I knew where it was going.

It is a money grabber. If he is going to give you a fine make sure it is in writing and pay. Cops have targets to meet and you were a lucky one.




TEDGE said:


> Yeah, the problem is that. there's no sign board indicating that it's not allowed to cross on that road which they made a space for crossing o the fences.
> 
> I think Dubai is trying to get some source of funds from this. HEHEHE!!!


----------

